# carb kit



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

So on the HS521/621 they seem to have the same carbs. On the units I have both leak fuel from around the area where the bowl meets the main body. On my 621 I simply bought a Chinese knockoff for which other than fuel line routing seems to work just fine. However I would not mind "rebuilding" both carbs but wondering if anyone has had this issue (since I have now seen 2 of them I would think so) so exactly what parts or kit did you buy to repair the carb? I figure since I already have the one from the 621 sitting in a cabinet I would start with that one. Or perhaps I will simply get another Chinese knockoff and reroute fuel lines on the 521. I honestly don't want to spend $65 or more for the actual Honda carb :wink2:

Thanks for input


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've used Everest Supply for Honda Parts. Check them Out. https://www.everestpartssupplies.com/collections/honda-small-engine-parts


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i use everest parts also.

90% plus Honda carbs can be cleaned/repaired . I'd rather do that than replace with aftermarket.


----------



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks but did not answer my question. Is there a specific "kit" or list of parts that can effectively put these carbs back in the pink? In the case of both carb failures I know it is not the needle and seat or float that has failed as the engine dies not "flood" out. They both run/ran fine. Just leaking fuel


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lmichael said:


> Just leaking fuel


 Since you're SURE it's not the needle valve or seat, you probably just need a new bowl gasket and bowl nut gasket set 16010-ZE1-P32: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-1601...427691&hash=item3ac99e7f18:g:KiwAAOSwIgNXpjLJ
but here's a complete bowl rebuild kit: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gas-Carb-C...980695&hash=item3f940bd8dd:g:Tk4AAOSwnDZT6ICo


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

tabora said:


> Since you're SURE it's not the needle valve or seat, you probably just need a new bowl gasket and bowl nut gasket set 16010-ZE1-P32: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-1601...427691&hash=item3ac99e7f18:g:KiwAAOSwIgNXpjLJ
> but here's a complete bowl rebuild kit: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gas-Carb-C...980695&hash=item3f940bd8dd:g:Tk4AAOSwnDZT6ICo


ouch on the prices, thank you

than your post helps/shows why it's cheaper to replace a carb today than rebuild


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

This post describes what caused almost every leak I've repaired after an owner had worked on their own equipment and couldn't get it to stop leaking. Kinda same as aligning a Tecumseh bowl to let the float travel.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/149513-re-jet-now-fuel-leak-help-2.html


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

87powershiftx2 said:


> ...your post helps/shows why it's cheaper to replace a carb today than rebuild


But the original Honda carbs are certainly worth rebuilding and are generally superior to the cheap Chinese replacements. A Honda replacement carb is about $60 at Jack's.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oneboltshort said:


> This post describes what caused almost every leak I've repaired after an owner had worked on their own equipment and couldn't get it to stop leaking. Kinda same as aligning a Tecumseh bowl to let the float travel.
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/149513-re-jet-now-fuel-leak-help-2.html


exactly. just fixed a gas leak today because the owner put bowl on wrong. 

fixed it in seconds. 

but i do buy bowl O rings 10 at a time.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

tabora said:


> But the original Honda carbs are certainly worth rebuilding and are generally superior to the cheap Chinese replacements. A Honda replacement carb is about $60 at Jack's.


i solidly agree, yet we sometimes tend to be,"should i say cheap" or not mechanically inclined making a swap better/easier for many .


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

For the 12 to 15 dollars for a new carb, including gaskets, and some including the springs and rods for the linkage, I just shelve the old one and go new. Just replaced one on my sons 8 HP B&S Leaf Blower. There flawless. I love Amazon … 

If I have some bored time in the off season, I'll get to cleaning and reassembling them. (lol … probably sit there until there nice and golden shellac color …


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Does anyone know why the OEM carb replacements and rebuild kits for the LCT’s on the Ariens are so high? I priced them for my new 306cc on the 28 SHO and they are $23 for a kit and $82 for the whole carb? 

I ordered the kit just to have, but I’ll be taking care of this one!


----------



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah the prices are more than a new knockoff carb. I may try a kit on the one I already have off. No one has opened or messed with either carb though. It's obvious both were virgin territory. Just find it odd that for instance on my 621, before this winter I ran with fresh so called non ethanol gas and then turned off the gas and let it run a bit. Been doing that every year but this winter when I went to use it on first snow it was leaking like mad. When I bought the 521 same ailment.
As for the needle and seat. Unless Honda type carbs are somehow magically different than any other small engine carb I have ever seen/worked on, if I have had a needle & seat go bad on me besides leaking the engine would flood out and or run VERY rich spewing black smoke. 

Are you indicating these Honda type carbs don't do that?


----------



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

Well The PO had taken the existing recoil apart and failed to get it back together. I tried, but had nothing but trouble with the spring and felt like a nearly lost a finger the other day. So I broke down and bought one off Amazon. Yeah a knock off. It actually kind of works BUT for the snowblower application the rope is too short to give it a full pull. In spite of that I did manage to fire it up on the recoil. Sadly the engine will not stay running. It will fire up on the choke than run very rich (like it should) but as you take choke off it begins to sound like it's over speeding, than leans out and dies. I think the carb is a little FUBAR. So I may just put this project aside for a short while. 

I think I will stew on either A attempting a repair on either the OEM carb from either that 521 or the 621 or simply getting some new fuel lines to adapt a knock off carb to the 521. Realistically the 621 runs just as well on the knock off as it did on the OEM. 

For the time being I put some of that stuff in the gasoline that supposedly will get a non running engine purring in short order.


----------

